# Melatonin - Potent AI?



## The.Shadow (Sep 7, 2017)

Check out this research, where melatonin, reservatrol and letrozole were added into breast adipose tissue in vitro.

As we know, aromatisation of testosterone to estrogen can occur at the aromatase enzyme in  fat cells. 

Both melatonin and reservatrol were found to act as aromatase inhibitors in this co-culture model, however, melatonin was 1000x more potent than reservatrol.

The most surprising finding here was that melatonin was equally as potent as letrozole! 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0887233314001040?via=ihub



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

I have learned something special. Thanks buddy for this great stuff!


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 5, 2018)

Good thing I take it everyday then! Though I read a while back that if you take it too much your body stops producing it on your own. Who knows if that is backed up with science soooo I just take it with my evening tea


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2018)

The.Shadow said:


> Check out this research, where melatonin, reservatrol and letrozole were added into breast adipose tissue in vitro.
> 
> As we know, aromatisation of testosterone to estrogen can occur at the aromatase enzyme in  fat cells.
> 
> ...



interesting.


----------



## MaxRight (Feb 23, 2018)

Great read, Thanks for sharing. Melatonin's main job in the body is to regulate night and day cycles or sleep-wake cycles. Darkness causes the body to produce more melatonin, which signals the body to prepare for sleep. Thanks once again for sharing this great article.


----------

